# Just want to complain



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I just need to let out some anger about school. This has so far got to be the worse semester of my entire college time. Its bad enough that i feel sick all the time but to throw in accounting and with a prof that hardly speaks english is horrible. I just took my first test and completely failed it. Between reading accounting and marketing i hardly can remember what goes to what.







My parents keep telling me i dont study enough but i dont think i could possiably read anymore some days. Im so fed up i hate school. i swear im going to be a student for the mext 8 years.







Ok i feel a little better now and should go read some more. thanks for listening


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Melanie you ok? treat things as they go, be easy on urself







I noe how distressing it is, all that misinterpretations of IBS; just todae there was this person who reacted when I said I had IBS, "Oh, thats just stress related" I tell u I wanted to punch her right in the face, sorry that sounds violent but its the truth.







IBS just stress and overreacting, more to it man. Just keep going mel, things will go fine when u keep calm and let urself rest a bit. Take care







will be thinking of you.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Im doing better with the whole school issue. Im not even sure if i truly have ibs. From every doctor i go to they tell me something different. I aslo have gerd that is not being very nice to me. Half the time they wont do any testing but a blood test. Im to the point im being a list in and ordering them to do these tests. Me and my mom are so fed up and i want to feel like a 21 year old should


----------

